# crossbow shopping



## Jim

When shopping for a hunting crossbow, what are some of the things you should look for and what are some of things you should typically avoid? 
I see price ranges go from $299 to over $1500.

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## lovedr79

get a higher end cross bow. i started with a $300 horton that was great, then i upgraded to a $1100 (didnt pay full price, found new at an estate auction) Stryker Strykeforce. you want one that you can cock, one that is slim enough when cocked to suit your needs, one that isnt god awful heavy, one that shoots 300-400fps. mine shoots at 394FPS, shoots like a laser. 1 sight dot is used from 10-45 yards is how flat it shoots. get a name brand one. check with Dave at wyverncreations.com great guy! out of newhampshire.


----------



## Jim

Awesome Thanks!


----------



## overboard

I just went through that and bought an Excalibur Matrix 380 package + 6 extra arrows from Gander Mountain, 15% off and free shipping. Total cost came to $1040.63, including 6% Pa tax. I like everything about it and would suggest to at least take a look at the Excalibur Matrix series, they are recurve technology.
Couple +'s
Anti dry fire 
String can be replaced in the field
Can be uncocked without having to shoot an arrow into a target or the ground
Seems like a lot of guys are happy with crossbows in the 330-350 fps range, and in the $750-$850 price range, you don't really need 380-425 fps to harvest a deer.
OH BTW: the accessories are not cheap! I can't believe what the bolts/arrows and broadheads cost, or the crank for a crossbow. :shock: 
I did save some money though, an arrow puller is around $20 and I made one for 85 cents!


----------



## Jim

Thanks! :beer:

Are they generally cheaper with show prices like the Big show in PA in February?

.


----------



## overboard

Can't help you on that Jim. From what I've seen at the Harrisburg Sports show, there aren't too many deals there. Maybe some archery stuff might be reduced because the season is over, but that may be true of anywhere. There is a pretty big area there dedicated to archery. 
I think some states have a restriction on the draw weight of crossbows, make sure to check into that before you buy one.


----------



## Jim

Ok thanks for the info!


----------



## juggernot

Can't go wrong w an Excaliber. The 335,355 and 380 are hard to beat. They are simple and easy to string/re-string/adjust, lightweight, powerful and very accurate. I have a Vortex and looking to move up to the 355 for the lighter weight and smaller size. I have fabbed some padded brackets to hold them on my boat and will post pics when I get a new camera.


----------



## Jim

Thanks for the info!

I can no longer use a conventional Bow & Arrow due to my torn rotator cuffs and bad shoulders, so I am going to go down this route I think. I'm willing to spend some money, but I don't think I am willing to spend close to or over 1K with everything for my first round. Maybe when I was younger I would have, but now no way, Kids put me in the poor house. :LOL2:


----------



## putback

For what is worth old age is forcing my friends and relatives to Xbows 1 by 1. Camp talk is always the same. Before you go high end do it right & do it once. Try it handle it, shoot it and be very mindful of fit and weight. An interesting point. 2 55+old guys in our core group started with the old horton 87 ft #s xbows, have bought 1K+ setups, one is an excaliber, I forget the other. Excellent bows they like. More often than not they use their old hortons. Miller time sounds like this."Inside 35 yrds that buck is just as dead with that old 87 ft# horton as that new $1200 Excaliber & that old horton is trimer and lighter!" My times coming, I picked up an old horton on craigs list for 85 bucks just in case.


----------



## Johnny

I'm with Jim, over a grand for something I may only use a few times
on the local predators is a bit much. 
what would be the school of thought on the issues to
look for on a used xbow off the net ? other than the obvious wear and tear.

this one is on the Orlando, FL Craigslist.


----------



## Jim

Johnny,
Absolutely nothing wrong with that! My only concern would be not knowing anything about crossbows I would not know what to look for or stay away from. 

I am going to go visit the place lovedr79 recommended because they are about 1.5 hours away and I like the idea of bouncing questions off people face to face and getting a look and feel(And shooting) one before I purchase.


----------



## overboard

You think a grand is a lot to pay for one, look at a PSE TAC 15-------$3,000! :shock: 
One other thing, the Excaliburs have a lifetime guarantee which I think covers even buying a used one.
There may be others that have that guarantee, which in that case I wouldn't be afraid to buy used.
Just saw your last post; good idea! 
Like I said, the one I bought just feels good to me as for fit, balance, and weight.


----------



## JMichael

I had similar issues with my shoulder back in the early 90's so I gave my compound to my son and bought a 150lb Horton Hunter Supreme. I think I paid around $180 new. When practicing, I quickly learned to shoot at a different spot on the target with each shot or it gets expensive fast from damaging the previous bolt. 97% of my kills happen from 20-35 yds but I did take one at 55 yds one time so I know the bow is capable even if I may not be any more. At 150 lbs, I don't need any gadgets to cock it, and I can reload while in my climbing stand. I once killed 2 deer out of a group of 5 that came by under my stand, so that part does make a difference some times.  I prefer a red dot over a scope, but that's a personal preference. I can shoot in lower light (think dusk/dawn in thick woods that haven't lost their leaves yet) with a red dot than I can with cross hairs. I find it hard to believe that they want more for a compound or xbow these days than they do for a GOOD deer rifle. Buy what you want, it's your decision, but you don't need to spend a thousand dollars to buy and accurate good shooting bow. And 20+ years later I'm still killing deer with that same Horton xbow.


----------



## Jim

Thanks JMichael! Love hearing stories like this. 

You guys all rock! :beer:


----------



## Jim

overboard said:


> You think a grand is a lot to pay for one, look at a PSE TAC 15-------$3,000! :shock:



:LOL2: 

If no one bought them, they wouldn't make them! Must be nice! :lol:


----------



## overboard

Or you could buy the 10 point extra delux for only $2,699, advertised as the best price on the net. (Amazon) :shock: 
Now I'm starting to feel like I made a deal! :lol: 
Yes, someone must buy them or they wouldn't make them, I was right at the upper limit of what I was willing to spend on one.


----------



## lovedr79

Jim said:


> Johnny,
> Absolutely nothing wrong with that! My only concern would be not knowing anything about crossbows I would not know what to look for or stay away from.
> 
> I am going to go visit the place lovedr79 recommended because they are about 1.5 hours away and I like the idea of bouncing questions off people face to face and getting a look and feel(And shooting) one before I purchase.




you will be impressed with Dave. My cousin stopped there just to "look" on his way to Maine, yeah he came home with a new crossbow. call before you go.


----------



## Jim

lovedr79 said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Johnny,
> Absolutely nothing wrong with that! My only concern would be not knowing anything about crossbows I would not know what to look for or stay away from.
> 
> I am going to go visit the place lovedr79 recommended because they are about 1.5 hours away and I like the idea of bouncing questions off people face to face and getting a look and feel(And shooting) one before I purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you will be impressed with Dave. My cousin stopped there just to "look" on his way to Maine, yeah he came home with a new crossbow. call before you go.
Click to expand...


Already did! :lol: 

I am going to make an appointment for a Saturday and shoot up there with my son....make a day of it.


----------



## satx78247

Jim,

Presuming that this is NOT just an "intellectual exercise" & you want to buy a first crossbow for yourself, you could do FAR worse than a used HORTON YUKON SL, 150# X-bow.
(Yukon SL X-bows are frequently sold on ebay.com in good to "as new" shape for less than 150.oo & other than occasional new strings, they need little maintenance/repair.)

Horton Yukon's have taken every sort of BIG GAME imaginable from CAPE BUFFALO, GRIZZLY BEAR, RED DEER, ELK and even 2,000# FERAL BULLS to all sorts of smaller game, without having all "the bells & whistles" that the "fancy" modern crossbows have.
(It efficiently puts down WTs & feral hogs farther than you can see, where I hunt in the south TX brush country.)

Fwiw, I paid 160.00 in great shape some years ago, out of an estate sale for mine (and including 18 new fiberglass arrows) & see NO good reason to replace it with something "faster" or more "modern". - Other than a new string & a used Horton scope for 30.oo, I've spent nothing more for my "XB system".
(The old Horton is good enough that if I miss what I'm aiming at, that it is solely MY fault & not the X-bow's.)
But of course, I'm "too much of a cheapskate" to buy "fancy" over "functional" and as my grandfather used to say, "You cannot kill a deer deader than dead.".


ADDENDA: Also, IF you "have a thicker purse" & carefully watch https://www.allofcraigslist.com, you can often find VERY NICE Excalibur XBs in good shape for 400-600.oo, as two of my friends recently have.

just my OPINION, satx


----------



## lovedr79

i was very happy with my first crossbow, i found a new Horton 150# draw on ebay for $200 just to see if i was going to like hunting with a crossbow. it got the job done on many occasions.


----------



## overboard

Just found something that I found to be interesting, and others have hit on it in a round about way.
Kinetic energy required for specific game.
<25 ft. lbs.- small game (rabbits, groundhogs, etc.)
25-41 ft. lbs.-medium game-(deer, antelope, etc.)
42-65 ft. lbs.-large game- (elk, black bear, wild boar, moose, etc.)
>65 ft. lbs.- toughest game (cape buffalo, grizzley, etc.)
SO: the Matrix 380, @ 112 ft. lbs. plus, should be able to take down a cape buffalo! NO ME!!! :lol: 
This is right out of the Excalibur manual, so it verifies that you don't need a crazy fast, high poundage crossbow to get the job done on a deer, as others are also saying. 
Just a little extra info.!


----------



## Jim

Doesn't Ted Nugent kill all his animals with like a 40lb bow?

I think the speed rating is what sells them.


----------



## satx78247

Jim,

To my knowledge, The Motor City Madman only shoots a longbow. = Pretty fair shot too, I hear.
(Before my shoulder/arm were damaged, I shot an English longbow made of Yew.)

Btw, the Bristol, TN craigslist had a NICE older Excalibur XB for sale for 400.oo this PM but it's G-O-N-E already. = GOOD used XBs, at a good price, don't last long on CL.

yours, satx


----------



## lovedr79

you only need 35#'s to kill a deer.


----------



## satx78247

lovedr79,

Most any XB will kill WT deer/feral hog out to 40-50M (given a good quality arrow/broadhead), which is about the limit of most any "horizontal archer's" ability to take a deer/hog in the south Texas brush country.
(In a lot of our best hunting areas, you cannot SEE more than 20-30M, as the brush is THAT thick.)

Fwiw, my 1st cousin took an over 300# hog (live weight) with the Yukon SL at 46 long steps, using "the Texas heart shot". = The broadhead entered the hog just below the tail & exited his neck. - Not surprisingly, the hog went down GYD within one stride & never even "wiggled".

yours, satx


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

Check out the Parker line of crossbows.


----------



## overboard

Well Jim, waiting for the result! 
Did you make it to the shop, fell in love with one, and got sticker shock? :lol:


----------



## Jim

overboard said:


> Well Jim, waiting for the result!
> Did you make it to the shop, fell in love with one, and got sticker shock? :lol:



No, not yet. I am hoping Santa is kind enough to bring it to my house.


----------



## juggernot

lovedr79 said:


> you only need 35#'s to kill a deer.



In N.C. a bow has to be at least 45lbs to be legal for deer hunting.


----------



## satx78247

Jim,

As of now, 1900CDT 24SEP15, the La Crosse, WI craigslist has a Horton EXPLORER 150 for sale for 125.oo OBO.

The Explorer is quite similar to my Horton Yukon & at a GREAT price.

yours, satx


----------



## JMichael

juggernot said:


> lovedr79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you only need 35#'s to kill a deer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In N.C. a bow has to be at least 45lbs to be legal for deer hunting.
Click to expand...

AR regs


> Long, recurve and compound bows – Must have at least a 35-pound pull.
> Crossbows must have at least a 125-pound pull and a mechanical safety.


----------



## Johnny

It is not the power of the bow, it is how you squint your eye !!
https://www.clickorlando.com/news/girl-takes-down-13foot-800pound-alligator-with-crossbow/35699000

There was also a 12yo girl a couple of years ago that did the same thing
here in FL . . . . I guess you just squint n shoot ?





.


----------



## Jim

Ha!


----------



## satx78247

Jim,

Well, so tell everyone. = Did you buy a XB?? If so, what kind??

yours, satx


----------



## Jim

Shopping Saturday! Can't wait


----------



## WaterWaif

Built up a bare Excalibur Exomax.
Missed two shots already....
Today dialing in an Excalibur Axiom I mounted a rangefinder on , if my new broadheads arrive in the mail.
I like both bows for ease of maintenance and durability.
The Exomax packs a heck of a wallop as indicated by the arrow still sticking out of a tree... #-o


----------



## Jim

Still shopping, feeling, playing. I do not have my "Paperwork" for season so far which is annoying. I might not be able to hunt with it until "Primitive" firearms season which is the 2 weeks at Christmas.


----------



## fool4fish1226

Just ordered the PSE Dream Season RDX 365 in skullworks camo can't wait to try it out - It will be replacing a very old Barnett rc-150


----------



## Jim

AWESOME man!


----------



## fool4fish1226

fool4fish1226 said:


> Just ordered the PSE Dream Season RDX 365 in skullworks camo can't wait to try it out - It will be replacing a very old Barnett rc-150



I got it and truly love it!! very nice shooting weapon


----------



## satx78247

fool4fish1226,

Have you WHACKED at WT yet???

yours, satx


----------



## fool4fish1226

satx78247 said:


> fool4fish1226,
> 
> Have you WHACKED at WT yet???
> 
> yours, satx



Nope no WT with it yet maybe later this season during general gun I will have a chance - we will see. I do plan a hog hunt hopefully in February which will most likely be when I bloody it up the first time.


----------



## satx78247

fool4fish1226,

GOOD HUNTING to you.

yours, satx


----------



## Jim

Still out window shopping. I think I'm going to go with a Parker Tornado F4. I am going to go shoot it first and then make that final decision. Plus I have to save a few more dollars. I like the fit to me, the life time warranty and it's made here in America. Thoughts on this crossbow? I can get it through wyvern creations for $50 less than the box stores, plus a dozen extra bolts, a case, and some hunting broadheads. Plus it is a small shop with superb customer satisfaction from what I have read.


----------



## satx78247

Jim,

My advice still is the same. a <200.oo used Yukon SL crossbow by Horton.

The Yukon will do about everything that the new ones will. - That's why I haven't spent the $$$$$$$$$$ for a newer X-bow & a pass-through by a 3-blade broad-head is equally deadly out of any XB.
(I prefer spending my money on hunting trips.)

Nonetheless, THE IMPORTANT THING is getting one before hunting season is over for the year, imVho.

NOTE: I can hardly wait for WT season to end, as I cannot hunt pigs or AXIS DEER until after the regular season.
(NO closed season on either of those here in south TX.)

yours, satx


----------

